# Columbia College Chicago - Cinema Art + Science (B.A. & B.F.A.)



## Chris W (Nov 8, 2015)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Columbia College Chicago - Cinema Art + Science (B.A. & B.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 27, 2020)

Anonymous posted a new review on the film school  Columbia College Chicago - Cinema Art + Science (B.A. & B.F.A.)


----------

